# Moderators - I got an idea!



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I suggest that a new feature on this forum would be beneficial to bowhunters, to wildlife and to the UWN. Yes, bowhunters get repetitive in our posts - what broadhead, what bow, what arrow...yada, yada. But another perennial question is about practice = where can I go shoot?

I think it would be a draw to UWN if this forum had a calendar of archery shoots. We want every archer to shoot as much as he/she desires. We want archery clubs and other sponsors to enjoy support. Bowhunters want to find shoots in their area.

I was going to post a Google form, but this isn't my forum. And since I want to see this forum thrive, I'm passing the idea to you good folks. An open calendar would be great. But even a sticky thread would serve the purpose. Let forum members fill in the details - all you need do is offer a good format for us to share the info.

Wadda ya tink?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I suggest that a new feature on this forum would be beneficial to bowhunters, to wildlife and to the UWN. Yes, bowhunters get repetitive in our posts - what broadhead, what bow, what arrow...yada, yada. But another perennial question is about practice = where can I go shoot?
> 
> I think it would be a draw to UWN if this forum had a calendar of archery shoots. We want every archer to shoot as much as he/she desires. We want archery clubs and other sponsors to enjoy support. Bowhunters want to find shoots in their area.
> 
> ...


A sticky thread is OK. Sticky threads were originally meant to be temporary but we have some that have been "stuck" for quite some time. Adding another forum or a sub-forum is an option.

The problem with additional forums and sub-forums is trying to get the members to put, in your case, posts on organized shoots in the new forum.

As you know the Mods discuss and then vote on new forum proposals. Please email your Google form to anyone of us and we'll look it over.

Thanks


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I really like this idea. Every shoot I attend I wonder why there are not more people attending. Sometimes I think it's lack of knowing when and where. 
I would also like to see places like cabelas, scheels, sportsmans, etc. post in a very obvious place a calander of some sort.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

blazingsaddle said:


> I really like this idea. Every shoot I attend I wonder why there are not more people attending. Sometimes I think it's lack of knowing when and where.
> I would also like to see places like cabelas, scheels, sportsmans, etc. post in a very obvious place a calander of some sort.


You have to figure that 80% of the archers that hunt out there are just weekend warriors and while they shoot some in the off season most wait until a week before the season starts before they did their bow out and start practicing.

I found they out years ago when I first started shooting a bow. The same 4 or 5 people showed up every week to the shoots that we were having and when we asked others why they didn't show up they would just say that they don't have the time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool idea. I agree with Goob that it can be tricky to accomplish though.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

blazingsaddle said:


> I really like this idea. Every shoot I attend I wonder why there are not more people attending. Sometimes I think it's lack of knowing when and where.
> I would also like to see places like cabelas, scheels, sportsmans, etc. post in a very obvious place a calander of some sort.


I wonder if there are a lot of people out there like my wife and myself. We would really enjoy some 3-d shoots and things of that nature, but we are noobs and probably below the talent level of most everybody else there. Our bows and accessories are serviceable and entirely adequate, but not expensive and boutique. I just have this fear (most likely unfounded) that we might be looked down on or treated as "less than."

I guess if anybody did want to get snooty with us I could shut them up pretty fast by showing them my wife's 2013 and 2014 archery buck pictures! :grin:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I wonder if there are a lot of people out there like my wife and myself. We would really enjoy some 3-d shoots and things of that nature, but we are noobs and probably below the talent level of most everybody else there. Our bows and accessories are serviceable and entirely adequate, but not expensive and boutique. I just have this fear (most likely unfounded) that we might be looked down on or treated as "less than."
> 
> I guess if anybody did want to get snooty with us I could shut them up pretty fast by showing them my wife's 2013 and 2014 archery buck pictures! :grin:


No need to worry they can be fun for all levels even young kids. If you are not shooting for money nobody takes it that serious. Now the money shooters<<--O/ they can be a fun group to watch.
In fact I'll bet you get more grief from your wife than anyone else there. Try it you will have fun.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I think this would be an awesome idea if possible, one problem that I see is that most stickies go backwards what I mean is the first post is usually the oldest and the last or last page would be the most recent so the sticky would have to go backwards just my 2 cents.
Great Idea though.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> blazingsaddle said:
> 
> 
> > I really like this idea. Every shoot I attend I wonder why there are not more people attending. Sometimes I think it's lack of knowing when and where.
> ...


 Colorcountry- I feel what you are saying. It's a shame anyone could feel that way, especially from one archer to another archer. I will admit there are more than a few snobs out there. They are usually just a flash in the pan and typically don't add much of a benefit to any situation. So why worry about those type of people?

At first 3D shoots and leagues are intimidating on many levels! But you will quickly find the vast majority are as friendly as can be and more than willing to help with any aspect of the game. I can't count the number of friends I've made over the years just by shooting my bow. I welcome anyone to come shoot with "our group" any time. I promise a good time!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

blazingsaddle said:


> Colorcountry- I feel what you are saying. It's a shame anyone could feel that way, especially from one archer to another archer. I will admit there are more than a few snobs out there. They are usually just a flash in the pan and typically don't add much of a benefit to any situation. So why worry about those type of people?
> 
> At first 3D shoots and leagues are intimidating on many levels! But you will quickly find the vast majority are as friendly as can be and more than willing to help with any aspect of the game. I can't count the number of friends I've made over the years just by shooting my bow. I welcome anyone to come shoot with "our group" any time. I promise a good time!


That all sounds really good. I just might have to give it a go.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I wonder if there are a lot of people out there like my wife and myself. We would really enjoy some 3-d shoots and things of that nature, but we are noobs and probably below the talent level of most everybody else there. Our bows and accessories are serviceable and entirely adequate, but not expensive and boutique. I just have this fear (most likely unfounded) that we might be looked down on or treated as "less than."
> 
> I guess if anybody did want to get snooty with us I could shut them up pretty fast by showing them my wife's 2013 and 2014 archery buck pictures! :grin:


I've shot leagues for years and to tell you the truth no one cares what you shoot but you. Nothing better then breaking the week up shooting a league with your bow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

